# 1940 Four Gill Ridewell



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

At long last she's put together!

Also, to head this off from the start.... This bike is NOT for sale! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR INTEREST, but someone will be prying this bike from our cold dead hands. 




We bought this bike from Craig @BICYCLE HEAVEN. We obviously cannot thank him enough and look forward to many rides down in the city on the ole gal. Bicycle heaven is where we start on all our rides and it's an asset to have Craig and his wonderful museum of bikes in our backyard. Love seeing his friendly face every weekend!!!! If you haven't gone to bicycle heaven, they have a swap June 9th! 



Now, this gal has been quite the adventure to work on. I can say, this chain guard is a nightmare in that it wedges against the frame where the rear axel goes. SHEEEESH. Getting that out and then put back together took about a week total and lots of tense hours bickering with each other. Haha.

I know some folks have questions and asked for photos. I hope I've provided enough shots for y'all, she came with the tank and rear rack components. I do not believe the tank ever had a decal, but I provided some up close photos so y'all can decide for yourselves.

Enjoy! Thanks to @Floyd  for literally being the reason this bike got done right and done as fast as it did. That man can true wheels like it ain't no thang. And I learned I have a lot of practice ahead of me to get that good. Thanks to @Dope54 for all your advice and helping us get the chain looking so nice, and thanks to @CWCMAN for ALL of his wisdom and knowledge in identifying compenents for us and being there with guidance.

*We still need proper pedals and a seat, please excuse the stolen girls parts :eek:


----------



## island schwinn (May 26, 2018)

Fantastic to see it cleaned up,and the Ridewell badge is awesome. I have a Ridewell bent tank.


----------



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Fantastic to see it cleaned up,and the Ridewell badge is awesome. I have a Ridewell bent tank.



That's so neat! Is it the same styled badge?


----------



## Floyd (May 26, 2018)

Great bicycle owned by great people! Awesomeness!!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 26, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## island schwinn (May 26, 2018)

Kstone said:


> That's so neat! Is it the same styled badge?



Exact same.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2018)

An awesome bike. I love the colors on this one! I agree that it doesn't look like it ever had a decal. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 26, 2018)

Nice bike looks killer, you did a great job bringing it back to life! Enjoy it


----------



## Jay81 (May 26, 2018)

NICE!!!


----------



## Kato (May 26, 2018)

Super kool bike and a great job cleaning it up !!!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 26, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2018)

Can I trouble you for a pic of the light switch? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## stezell (May 26, 2018)

I love the color combo and the badge. Nice job guys!
Sean


----------



## CWCMAN (May 26, 2018)

What a fantastic original paint survivor this bike is. Great color combo and killer badge.

Super job on the clean up Katie.


----------



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Can I trouble you for a pic of the light switch? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2018)

Kstone said:


> View attachment 814428



Thanks when I first restored my bike someone said the switch should have been installed on the inside of the tank but all original bikes I've seen are mounted like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks when I first restored my bike someone said the switch should have been installed on the inside of the tank but all original bikes I've seen are mounted like this. V/r Shawn





Hmmm, that's odd! I personally would hate to take the tank off any more times than I'd have to 

Would it be mounted on the same side? In the same spot? Seems tricky to get to behind the battery tray.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hmmm, that's odd! I personally would hate to take the tank off any more times than I'd have to
> 
> Would it be mounted on the same side? In the same spot? Seems tricky to get to behind the battery tray.



Which is probably why it is installed on the outside. Do you have any back story on this bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## Kstone (May 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Which is probably why it is installed on the outside. Do you have any back story on this bike? V/r Shawn



No back story. I meant to ask Craig today about where it was found. I'd love to go fishing for the story behind this one....
His wife came across this bike along with a bundle of others. It's not clear if they were on the side of the road or in a barn. I guess she usually doesn't bring home that great of stuff, but she outdid herself this time!
Goodwell was a Pittsburgh based company .I'm struggling to find too much documentation on it. But I like the idea that after this gal was made, she was sold and then lived locally.

We'll see what I can come up with when I talk to Craig next!


----------



## saladshooter (May 26, 2018)

Beautiful bike!! Congrats!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2018)

Beautiful bike and your pictures are exquisite.


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2018)

WOW !!! Very Nice !!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 27, 2018)

Super Nice. Love it 
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krakatoa (May 27, 2018)

Terrific bike Katie, congrats!!


----------



## tryder (May 27, 2018)

Wow.  Beautiful bicycle.  Beautiful colors.  An all round tasty bicycle...and it cleaned up great!


----------



## charnleybob (May 27, 2018)

If you don't already have one, welcome to the 4Gill Club!


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2018)

Great job on saving a Great OG bike, its only original once!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2018)

Great bike and great clean up! Love the Ridewell badge too. I used to have a Ridewell apple core badge...wish I had kept it! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 30, 2018)

Congrats on a real beauty!


----------



## kreika (May 30, 2018)

Joseph Woodwell Company nets some interesting info.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 30, 2018)

*Beautiful!!:eek:*
Finds like this are an inspiration to us all. Very nice job spiffing it up!


----------

